# HARPS incredible horse rescue



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

It will probably make you cry, but it's so worth watching:


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Amazing! Thanks for posting this! Hope Tiger lives up to his name & makes it!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

AMazing!!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

They are a fantastic organization located not far from me near chicago. Truly dedicated horse rescuers


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

That is amazing! He looked so much happier even only 4 days later.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

That is one of the most horrible cases that I have seen. It's a complete miracle that this horse is alive.

Side note, I find it funny that the majority of the people in the video are women. ;-) Such big hearts...


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

Here's an update! he looks amazing


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting this follow up. He looks so wonderful. He thoroughy is enjoying life and its so nice that noone gave up on him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, isn't it inspirational!! I'm telling you, if my book ever gets famous I'll be sending $$ to HARPS for sure 



CLaPorte432 said:


> Thank you so much for posting this follow up. He looks so wonderful. He thoroughy is enjoying life and its so nice that noone gave up on him.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

